# Benutzerrechte für Soundkarte?



## knackpunkt83 (21. Juli 2005)

Holla

 Ich habe Probleme meine Soundkarte unter Linux einzurichten. Habe nun festgestellt das sie unter Root funktioniert. Logge ich mich als ein anderer User ein läuft kein Programm mit Ton. Auch alsaconf etc. kann nicht gestartet werden. 

 Wie ändere ich die Benutzerrechte damit ich die Soundkarte nutzen und  die alsa Programme starten kann?

 Würde mich über eine genaue Schrittweise Beschreibung freuen. 
 Danke im Voraus.

 PS. Habe SuSE 9.2


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. Juli 2005)

Normalerweise reicht es, wenn du die Benutzer der Gruppe audio (könnte bei suse anders heißen) hinzufügst.


----------



## noriX (21. Juli 2005)

als root, /etc/group  editieren, so dass audio:x:17:username <--- dein username! steht!  Wenn du Suse benutzt:
Yast--> Sicherheit und Benutzer--> Gruppen bearbeiten/anlegen -->Benutzer anklicken/auswählen-->bearbeiten-->detail--> bei audio häckchen machen!

#noriX


----------

